# Bees



## myrtle651 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can bees sting a tortoise? I noticed a bee on top of my leopard tortoise head. The tortoise did not react to it at all.


----------



## cherylim (Sep 19, 2011)

Interesting question. I'm keen to know the answer, too - I was thinking I'd ask next summer.

For me, the significance lies in wasps. I have a severe wasp phobia, and it's actually stopped me going outside in summer in the past. However, I did once brush one away from my little brother despite my fear when I saw it hovering around him.

I've been trying to battle the phobia for years, and I strongly believe that I can get over it if something/someone I love is involved, so I'm forcing myself to go outside every time we get a warm, sunny day with Emrys next year. I know I can do that, but I have been wondering whether I'll need to step forward and defend Emrys if he gathers a new 'admirer'.


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes a bee can sting a tortoise...but whether they will is likely a no. I do make certain that the few times a year I may feed watermelon to my CDTs when outside I do keep an eye out for when they are done so any left over rhine is discarded from their yards so not only bees but also so passing ants don't make a pest of themselves in their yards....

We also have wasp ..which are sometimes annoying but they are beneficial in insect control on the plants...they will glide into the enclosures to gather water from the tortoise soaking dish....have not observed either paying much attention to one another...


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sure bees _could_ sting through the thinner skin, like the head or neck, but whether or not they will...It greatly depends on the type of bee...If it were a honey bee, most definitely not. It was likely just taking a break, and it happened to be on your torts head! 

Wasps or any other type of bee, I can't vouch for their temperments! I think if it were gonig to sting your tort it would have done so and moved on instead of basking on its head. Just make sure there are no underground hives around that your tort could step in!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 19, 2011)

I am sure they can but I don't think they percieve torts as a threat. Having a vegetable garden and different flowers in our yard we tend to get a combination of bees and wasps and although at one point I was trying to kill them, I left them alone because they are benificial to my garden. I have also seen them getting a drink from my torts water bowl as it was soaking in it and it didnt seem to bother either one of them.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 19, 2011)

I caught tiago eating a bee?.....i hope hell' be okay but it ws a month ago?


----------



## jackrat (Sep 19, 2011)

I see bees,wasps and yellow jackets all the time on the fruit I feed my redfoots. As far as I know,none have ever been stung.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 23, 2011)

where thier skin is soft and vulnerable like under the armpits or on the neck is possible. but i doubt it any where else


----------

